# D610 rumor and a 'what if'...



## TheLost (Sep 25, 2013)

So the (rumored) D610 is (rumored) to be announced October 7th..  And its (rumored) to only improve the shutter and bump the speed up to 6 FPS.

The current D600 buffer depth is about 16 NEF 14bit and 27 NEF 12bit.  

but what if.... Nikon gives it a bump in buffer.  

What if they double it?  The buffer on the D600 is close to what the D700 and D300 had before (17 raw) but in a lower cost body.  Would you want a D610 if it could do 6FPS for 25+ shots RAW? 

For me the AF sensors would be the deal killer.. but its still fun to think about


----------



## jaomul (Sep 25, 2013)

I read somewhere else that there will be nothing really improved except the spots. I actually thought Nikon already adressed this with the d600


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 25, 2013)

jaomul said:


> I read somewhere else that there will be nothing really improved except the spots. I actually thought Nikon already adressed this with the d600



But the D600 has that "legacy problem" with the spots.  Thus renaming it 610 allows them to move forward.


I personally would love to have a camera that has an expandable buffer.  even though a SD super high speed 32GB card might cost a several hundred I think that would be a fantastic option.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 25, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > I read somewhere else that there will be nothing really improved except the spots. I actually thought Nikon already adressed this with the d600
> ...



When you say legacy problem does that mean nikon did indeed address this?


----------



## runnah (Sep 25, 2013)

jaomul said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > jaomul said:
> ...




They addressed it by fixing your d600 for free, stopping production on the d600 and introducing the d610.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 25, 2013)

TheLost said:


> So the (rumored) D610 is (rumored) to be announced October 7th..  And its (rumored) to only improve the shutter and bump the speed up to 6 FPS.
> 
> The current D600 buffer depth is about 16 NEF 14bit and 27 NEF 12bit.
> 
> ...



The buffer specification they have now is about what the D3x had back in 2009 when it came out, so that's an elevation of the entry-level full frame model to the level of the former flagship-level camera's spec. I suppose they could bump the buffer specification upward, if they wanted to and if it would make a reasonable profitability proposition for them. Progress is always nice!For me the "deal killer" as in "the sales inhibitor" is the shutter issues in the D600; taking a shutter originally designed for an APS-C body and slowing its curtain speed so that it can traverse a larger, FF sensor might save Nikon some cash, but from what I have read, Nikon is replacing a lot of D600 shutters when the cameras come in for repair or to be refurbished. Then there is the oil-flinging/lubricant issues the D600 has been plagued with. LOTTA teething problems with this new member of the family. *They ought to get a D610 out ASAP.*


----------



## jaomul (Sep 25, 2013)

They addressed it by fixing your d600 for free, stopping production on the d600 and introducing the d610.[/QUOTE]

Fair enough. I asked a question earlier in a different thread about lenses for a d800. I had considered buying a d800, d600 or a completely different Olympus em1. D600 off my list now


----------



## TheLost (Sep 25, 2013)

Just to clear some things up... It looks like Nikon is replacing the shutter used in the D610 with a new one.  Hence, the faster FPS.  I wonder if it will also do 1/8000 sec.

First set of Nikon D610 specifications: the same as the D600 | Nikon Rumors


----------



## Coasty (Sep 25, 2013)

I&#8217;m still waiting for the D400.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, the whole ,"Let's build a D600 on a D7100 chassis and share as many parts and buttons as we can," concept was part of what allowed Nikon to include a built-in flash with multi-flash remote commander capabilities,39-point autofocus, 100 percent viewfinder, and a lot of other nice touches for a low price for a FF camera. But as has been discussed all over the web, it seems like taking a shutter that was engineered and built to cover a SMALL, APS-C sized sensor was simply not the right decision for a shutter than had to be slowed down to keep it from falling apart as it traversed a much larger sensor. Just.Not.The.Right.Component.


----------



## clarnibass (Sep 26, 2013)

The buffer on the D600 is already more than I ever use, so completely insignificant to me.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 27, 2013)

So, today, Sept. 27,2013, I was at a big "tent sale" at one of the Pacific Northwest's largest pro photo dealers, and one of the sales guys told a customer that the discounted D600's were priced as, "*Discontinued items. We are discontinuing those, yes*," he affirmed to the customer. So...my guess is that yes, the D600 really is about to be done away with.


----------



## cgw (Sep 29, 2013)

Derrel said:


> So, today, Sept. 27,2013, I was at a big "tent sale" at one of the Pacific Northwest's largest pro photo dealers, and one of the sales guys told a customer that the discounted D600's were priced as, "*Discontinued items. We are discontinuing those, yes*," he affirmed to the customer. So...my guess is that yes, the D600 really is about to be done away with.



The D600 and D5100 were reportedly dropped from Nikon USA's MAP(minimum advertised price) list almost 2 weeks ago, meaning dealers were free to set discounts as they pleased. Suspect D600 prices this holiday season will make last year's look extortionate. The cruddy sensor issue, gyrating prices, and a flood of refurbs spooked buyers. A "new and improved" model might help but I'm still thinking Thom Hogan is still correct in viewing Nikon as troubled--the D600/D610 shuffle seems to confirm it.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 29, 2013)

Doesn't spook me. I'd buy a d600 if the prices dropped due to the d610; in fact I can't wait.


----------



## cgw (Sep 29, 2013)

Braineack said:


> Doesn't spook me. I'd buy a d600 if the prices dropped due to the d610; in fact I can't wait.



My point was simply that no one could be sure when/if/how long Nikon would OK discounts or body+lens deals from late 2012 on. Rather than buy, many just sat it out--especially after reports of the dirt/oil problem(widespread or not)got traction. Friends in photo retail here said 8/10 customers interested in a D600 asked about it.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 29, 2013)

clarnibass said:


> The buffer on the D600 is already more than I ever use, so completely insignificant to me.


Yeah but clarinets aren't running around the soccer field kicking goals


----------



## sleist (Sep 29, 2013)

I find it odd that the 24mp FX sensor in the D600 is only in this entry level FX body.
If there are no improved specs for the D610 (outside whatever improvements are inherent with the replacement shutter), I would expect to see this sensor in at least one higher spec FX body sometime.
There's still that number between 600 and 800 that has been ignored by Nikon as much as the number 400 has ...


----------



## TheLost (Sep 30, 2013)

If the D600 (refurb or retail) hits the $1k price this holiday season...  I'll be picking one up!


----------



## sashbar (Sep 30, 2013)

TheLost said:


> If the D600 (refurb or retail) hits the $1k price this holiday season...  I'll be picking one up!



Wait until Xmas


----------



## Derrel (Sep 30, 2013)

TheLost said:


> If the D600 (refurb or retail) hits the $1k price this holiday season...  I'll be picking one up!



Make sure to get a couple of the 99 cent SB910 flashes to go with it!!!


----------



## TheLost (Sep 30, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Make sure to get a couple of the 99 cent SB910 flashes to go with it!!!



You don't think it will happen?  Refurb D600's have been as low as $1400 already...  Once the D610 comes out the D600 will drop in price.  I predict the $999 D600 sale/door-buster this xmas


----------



## Mach0 (Sep 30, 2013)

TheLost said:


> You don't think it will happen?  Refurb D600's have been as low as $1400 already...  Once the D610 comes out the D600 will drop in price.  I predict the $999 D600 sale/door-buster this xmas



That will be nuts.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah, new, modern, full-frame d-slr cameras being sold at three hundred dollars below dealer cost...yes, that would be "nuts"...


----------



## TheLost (Sep 30, 2013)

Mach0 said:


> TheLost said:
> 
> 
> > You don't think it will happen?  Refurb D600's have been as low as $1400 already...  Once the D610 comes out the D600 will drop in price.  I predict the $999 D600 sale/door-buster this xmas
> ...



How so?  

The D7000 release price was $1.2k...now its selling for ~$600 refurbished.  Nikon was selling refurbished D600's from their website (nikonusa.com) for $1400 over the memorial day weekend.  Look at what they did to the V1 over last holiday.. Nikon sold them for $899 on January 2012 and by December they where down to $299.

I think a $1k D600 is in our future


----------



## Derrel (Sep 30, 2013)

Look at Dealer Net, Qty. 10 or More, then get back to us.

You're talking out of your rear lenscap here.


----------



## TheLost (Sep 30, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Look at Dealer Net, Qty. 10 or More, then get back to us.
> 
> You're talking out of your rear lenscap here.



Nikon removes MAP pricing for D600...
Nikon USA removed D600 and D5100 from their MAP list | Nikon Rumors

I'm talking refurbished... Whats Nikon going to do with all those returned D600's?  sell them for $200 less then the D610?


----------



## TheLost (Oct 15, 2013)

New D600 @ Adorama... $1679
Nikon D600 Digital SLR Camera Body - USA Warranty 25488

As we get closer to the holidays those $1500 refurb's are going to drop!


----------



## Coasty (Oct 15, 2013)

TheLost said:


> Mach0 said:
> 
> 
> > TheLost said:
> ...




Your right, the Nikon D1x was around $5000.00 at release and now they are going for close to $100.00.


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 15, 2013)

TheLost said:


> How so?  The D7000 release price was $1.2k...now its selling for ~$600 refurbished.  Nikon was selling refurbished D600's from their website (nikonusa.com) for $1400 over the memorial day weekend.  Look at what they did to the V1 over last holiday.. Nikon sold them for $899 on January 2012 and by December they where down to $299.  I think a $1k D600 is in our future



Not in a bad way. If that's the case, I will grab one.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi.

I think i just got a great deal on an Nikon D610 24-85mm kit for £1699.00 i though it was cheap so i ordered one today, a couple of hours later the price changed to £2299.00 that`s almost a £600 difference, this is an catalog credit price, so it can be bought cheaper for cash.

I wonder if my order will be canceled because it was price mistake, oh well i can only hope fingers crossed.

EDIT : It has shipped 

John.


----------



## Solarflare (Nov 4, 2013)

Hmm if the D600 sells for under 1k I might get a second one.

(Backup body, plus it means less changing lenses, too)


----------

